

Why Iceland Should Be in the News But Is Not - jmacd
http://bellacaledonia.org.uk/2011/08/25/why-iceland-shold-be-in-the-news-but-is-not/

======
namuol
The article that this article is based on was full of factual errors,
according to an actual Icelandic publication:

[http://grapevine.is/Features/ReadArticle/A-Deconstruction-
of...](http://grapevine.is/Features/ReadArticle/A-Deconstruction-of-Icelands-
Ongoing-Revolution)

